# Sig Sauer SP2022 or FNX-9



## cts4223 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey guys I need help deciding between two guns that I like quite a bit. I am looking for my first handgun which will be used as an IDPA gun. These are the two that I narrowed it down to. Any feedback or reviews would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Sig. 

I purchased an FNP-9 for my wife and a Sig Sauer SP 2022 9 for myself prior to our pistol training classes. She was very accurate with it and liked the gun. My Sig was better and more accurate. 

I shot 1500 rounds out of the box in 2 days with the Sig. No failures of any kind. 

We sold the FN and the Sig is her nightstand gun. Sig nite sights, great trigger, accurate and 100% reliable.


----------



## cts4223 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Easy that is the gun I was leaning towards but I wanted to here more pros and cons for each one especially from eople that have owned both.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sig SP2022 is an excellent firearm, I own two and they have been flawless shooters, also they come with a lifetime warranty and Sig customer service has been excellent ......JJ


----------



## cts4223 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank You everyone for your input and after doing further research, holding them again, and posting on another forum I have decided I am going with the FNX-9. I will be putting on layaway sometime next week. Thanks for all the input


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

But everyone on this forum said the sp2022 was better!


----------



## Skarrde (Oct 14, 2012)

Loved the looks of both these guns and was leaning towards the fnp until I saw the size of it. Was thinking of the sp2022 but talked to my lgs and they said getting a sig can be expensive to get parts for ie sights mags and such. Finally went with the Sr40c because of price, looks and print.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like the local gun store pushed you toward something they had in stock as mags for the Ruger are more expensive than the Sig and sights cost about the same, still a Ruger is an excellent choice as well.


----------



## racksnapbang (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and oddly I decided to make my first post on a "poll". I just bought a sp2022 and have not fired it yet but I also just sold my Ruger sr9c for it. I hope it doesn't bite me in the end but after a lot of reading and research I "think" I made the right choice.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

racksnapbang said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and oddly I decided to make my first post on a "poll". I just bought a sp2022 and have not fired it yet but I also just sold my Ruger sr9c for it. I hope it doesn't bite me in the end but after a lot of reading and research I "think" I made the right choice.


Yup i like the 2022s over the SR9c


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

cts4223 said:


> Hey guys I need help deciding between two guns that I like quite a bit. I am looking for my first handgun which will be used as an IDPA gun. These are the two that I narrowed it down to. Any feedback or reviews would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Never shot the Sig so can't compare. All I can say is that I like my FNX-9 alot and I would note that the FN will probably be noticably lighter (at the same rd count) and can potentially hold more rounds.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I own an SP2022 and an SR9c. The 9c is smaller and conceals a bit easier. I like the SP2022 as it can be fired SA/DA, so I can have a round chambered and decock it, then pull the trigger in DA to fire. I like that better than having a round chambered in the 9c and just have the safety on, so I carry the 9c unchambered. I just don't feel comfortable with mechanical safeties and having the striker "cocked" and then a pretty light SA trigger. It's probably moot since the 2022 was picked out by my wife for her carry piece, so...you know what I mean.


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

IMHO the SIG SP2022 is a best buy. The trigger is the best DA/SA trigger Sig has ever produced.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

acepilot said:


> I own an SP2022 and an SR9c. The 9c is smaller and conceals a bit easier. I like the SP2022 as it can be fired SA/DA, so I can have a round chambered and decock it, then pull the trigger in DA to fire. I like that better than having a round chambered in the 9c and just have the safety on, so I carry the 9c unchambered. I just don't feel comfortable with mechanical safeties and having the striker "cocked" and then a pretty light SA trigger. It's probably moot since the 2022 was picked out by my wife for her carry piece, so...you know what I mean.


Update: I shoot the SP2022 better than the SR9c. Back in July, I bought a Certified, Pre-Owned Sig P226 in .40 cal from Bud's for $575 out the door. This thing is beautiful! Not a scratch on it. The Sig armorer did an outstanding job with it! I shoot it even better than the SP2022, so I've pretty much become a Sig guy. Both are bigger and heavier than the 9c, so maybe that has something to do with my shooting them better. I don't think you can go wrong with a Sig. As someone else mentioned, you went with the FNX even though the majority (by far) think the Sig would be a better choice, so I'm curious how the FNX is working out for you? Was it a lot cheaper to buy than the Sig? We got our SP2022 for $475 out the door at a local gun show during the height of the fervor (up here in WI after we got CCW law passed) so we might have paid a "premium" but for only $75 more than my 9c, we both think it's better than the 9c. Still love my 9c though (with laser).


----------



## lead (Oct 10, 2013)

I've owned an FNP9 and a 2022. Both were very accurate and reliable. The grip of the FNP felt better to me. In a competitive shoot, I think that would be my choice. The Sig was a stout, easy to shoot pistol, but I felt like I always slowed down with it because the grip was bigger and I felt like I needed to adjust my grip more often.
They are both exceptional pistols.


----------



## EJSAMPLE (Nov 1, 2013)

I recently bought two Sig Pro 2022 pistols, One a 40S&W the other a 9MM, The 40S&W performed flawlessly and the 9MM constantly failed to eject spent cartridges and
jammed, The slide lock never went back far enough to lock open, Called Sig and they had me send it in immediately, Got it back in a few days as promised with a notation 
they had put too heavy a recoil spring in it, That they shot it 77 times and it performed perfectly and was confident they had fixed the problem, I went out to the ranch
and ran 200 rounds through it and it performed perfectly, Have shot it several times since and it couldn't work any better, Just a little mis-cue, Sig was fantastic to work
with and I don't think I could find a better gun, Everything about both of these guns is simply great, I highly recommend this particular pistol to anyone looking for a really
good gun at an extremely fair price !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 71Warhawk (Sep 23, 2013)

What's a FNX


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

How about a CP P-09? Lower bore axis makes for faster follow up shots for IDPA.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Skarrde said:


> Loved the looks of both these guns and was leaning towards the fnp until I saw the size of it. Was thinking of the sp2022 but talked to my lgs and they said getting a sig can be expensive to get parts for ie sights mags and such. Finally went with the Sr40c because of price, looks and print.


It all depends on what you truly want, but although the Ruger is a reliable pistol with a good reputation, it does not stack up to the Sig. That said, that does not matter if you're pleased with your purchase and are not going to be using it in a professional capacity.  Ruger makes a solid product. I think it is the best gun for the money in that arena, that arena being what I call "non-professional" guns.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

71Warhawk said:


> What's a FNX


FNH USA - Distinct Advantage :: FNX?-45 Tactical

This is the tactical FNX 45, which is a pretty nice pistol. FN has a long history of producing fine weapons for professional use.


----------

